# chamber music



## mus (Apr 16, 2012)

hi,i'm trying to compose a music for chamber music.can anyone suggest some good chamber music compositions for listening and learn.


----------



## Taneyev (Jan 19, 2009)

Hi Mus. I could suggest several hundreds, but I'm afraid it will be a little too much to assimilate.


----------

